# Chelsea - Manchester United: 23 ottobre 2016 ore 17. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (20 Ottobre 2016)

Nona giornata di Premier League e, come sempre, big match in programma. Questa settimana super sfida tra il Chelsea di Antonio Conte ed il Manchester United di Josè Mourinho.

In classifica, il Chelsea, quinto (16 punti), precede lo United settimo (14 punti).

Chelsea - Manchester United si giocherà domenica 23 ottobre 2016 alle ore 17 italiane.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Diretta su Fox Sports ed in streaming su Sky Go.

Seguiranno news, formazioni e commenti.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2016)

Penso che uscirà un pareggio. Ma se vince il Chelsea...


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Ottobre 2016)

Forza Cielsi, fino a Gennaio almeno devono credere in conte, per il nostro bene


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2016)

Forza Andonio.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

Si parte


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

Subito Pedro!

Chelsea in vantaggio


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

Difesa dello United imbarazzante


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

2-0 Chelsea


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2016)

2-0


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia che bluff Mourinho....preso a pallate da chiunque...


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

Madò, questi del Chelsea sembrano degli invasati


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2016)

United agghiacciande


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Ottobre 2016)

Matic secondo me è il mediano più forte del mondo. Non perde MAI la palla.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madò, questi del Chelsea sembrano degli invasati



Sulle ripartenze veloci quelli dello United ci stanno capendo ben poco, in alcune situazioni i Red Devils hanno evitato il terzo gol per un soffio.


PS: Ah se Ibra avesse scelto di tornare da noi invece di finire nel letamaio messo in piedi da Mourinho...a questo punto avremmo potuto pensare davvero in grande...peccato.


----------



## Kaw (23 Ottobre 2016)

*3-0 di Hazard*


----------



## koti (23 Ottobre 2016)

3-0 Hazard

Mourinho imbarazzante, povero United


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Ottobre 2016)

stuprati analmente....e volevano mandare via Conte


----------



## LukeLike (23 Ottobre 2016)

Che giocatore Eden..


----------



## Djici (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ma come godo.
Spero solo che lo United non abbia voglia di mandare a casa Mourinho proprio ora che l'Inter rischia di mandare a casa De Boer.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Guardando la partita di Hazard e di Pogba, solo un folle penserebbe che il secondo è costato più del doppio del primo.


----------



## koti (23 Ottobre 2016)

4 hahahaha
gol pazzesco di Kante!


----------



## Kaw (23 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia 4-0


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Ottobre 2016)

quanto è forte pobbà


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma come godo.
> Spero solo che lo United non abbia voglia di mandare a casa Mourinho proprio ora che l'Inter rischia di mandare a casa De Boer.



è l'ultima cosa che rimane da fare a Mourinho
tornare all'Inter come un Dio... e fallire miseramente anche lì


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

4-0

Conte è un altro livello.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Complimenti allo United ha speso vagonate di fantastiliardi per prendere un Mourinho che è quasi pronto alla bollitura ed un giocatore strapompato che non ha aggiunto nulla. Ed in più si reso ostaggio della mafia Raiolana, che bell'affare che hanno fatto.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Complimenti allo United ha speso vagonate di fantastiliardi per prendere un Mourinho che è quasi pronto alla bollitura ed un giocatore strapompato che non ha aggiunto nulla. Ed in più si reso ostaggio della mafia Raiolana, che bell'affare che hanno fatto.



Visto che ci sono, prendessero pure il Gallo


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Eh ma io Iunaitid vincerà il campionato, eh ma Murigno e il dio Ibra.

Quante ne ho sentite


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

A questo punto non mi stupirei se se la giocassero Conte e Klopp


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2016)

secondo me il prossimo anno il manchester si piglia Allegher


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Visto che ci sono, prendessero pure il Gallo




Raiola e Galliani, dopo aver distrutto il Milan, avrebbero un altro fallimento di cui vantarsi.

Non oso immaginare cosa farebbe Galliani con tutti gli introiti dello United, roba che la polpetteria messa in piedi col Milan apparirebbe come una truffa alla Totò.


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ho appena acceso la partita. Pazzesco, a dir poco pazzesco.
Ah, e godo come un maiale.


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2016)

Mourinho ridicolo rosicone.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A questo punto non mi stupirei se se la giocassero Conte e Klopp



ormai è fatta per Wenger


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Mourinho a muso duro con Conte a fine partita


----------



## Schism75 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Per recepire conte ci vuole tempo. Poi sono dolori. Per gli altri.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mourinho a muso duro con Conte a fine partita





Si è lamentato perché Conte ha esultato col pubblico dopo il gol del 4-0. 

Mourinho gli ha detto che avrebbe capito se lo faceva dopo il primo gol, ma farlo dopo il quarto significava umiliare il Man Utd.

Mah...vedendo il video non mi pare che ci sia stato un intento polemico di Conte.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Il Manchester United è la squadra più sopravvalutata al mondo. Paletta e Romagnoli pisciano in testa a Smalling e Bailly.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Ottobre 2016)

Mourinho è questo, senza fortuna non vale assolutamente niente. I suoi "giochetti" ormai sono stati capiti anche dai media che anzi lo aggirano.

Può già andare in Cina\India


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mourinho gli ha detto che avrebbe capito se lo faceva dopo il primo gol, ma farlo dopo il quarto significava umiliare il Man Utd.



considerando come han preso il primo gol (svarione globale difensivo su un lancio normale e dopo 30'' di partita) forse sarebbe stato più umiliante infierire sull'1-0


----------

